# Looking for a song about a kaffee in Berlin...



## muzik (May 16, 2013)

I'm looking for a song in German with the lyrics "kaffee in Berlin". These are the only words I remember...

I think it's a famous song interpreted by many artists, including Marlene Dietrich...


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

muzik said:


> I'm looking for a song in German with the lyrics "kaffee in Berlin". These are the only words I remember...
> 
> I think it's a famous song interpreted by many artists, including Marlene Dietrich...


*"Ich Hab' Noch Einen Koffer In Berlin"*

You can hear the song here: http://www.elyrics.net/read/m/marle...-hab_-noch-einen-koffer-in-berlin-lyrics.html

Song Background
This classic Berlin song is comparatively recent - only going back to the fifties. With a melody composed by Ralph Maria Siegel and lyrics by Aldo von Pinelli, it was first performed by the native Berliner Bully Buhlan (1924-1982) in 1951. But the more famous versions were sung by Marlene Dietrich in 1951-53, and a decade later by Hildegard Knef. More recently, Udo Lindenberg included this song on his "Atlantic Affairs" CD album in 2002. In 1987 U.S. President Ronald Reagan used the title of this song in his famous "tear down this Wall" speech near the Berlin Wall. 
(above information from http://german.about.com/library/blmus_hknef_kofferE.htm

MARLENE DIETRICH
"Ich Hab' Noch Einen Koffer In Berlin" Lyrics

Wunderschön ists in Paris
auf der Rue Madleen
schön ist es im Mai in Rom
durch die Stadt zu gehen
Oder eine Sommernacht
still beim Wein in Wien
doch ich denk wenn ihr auch lacht
heute noch an Berlin

Ich hab noch einen Koffer in Berlin
deswegen muss? ich da nächstens wieder hin
die Seligkeiten vergangener Zeiten
sie sind alle immer noch in diesem kleinen Koffer
drin

Ich hab noch einen Koffer in Berlin
das bleibt auch so und das hat seinen Sinn
auf diese Weise lonht sich die Reise
und wenn ich Sehnsucht hab dann fahr ich wieder hin

Ich hab noch einen Koffer in Berlin

Ich hab noch einen Koffer in Berlin
deswegen muss? ich da nächstens wieder hin
die Seligkeiten vergangener Zeiten
sie sind alle immer noch in diesem kleinen Koffer
drin

Ich hab noch einen Koffer in Berlin
Source: click here

"Ich hab' noch einen Koffer in Berlin"
("I Still Have a Suitcase in Berlin")

Lyrics: Aldo von Pinelli
Music: Ralph Maria Siegel

Literal prose English translation by Hyde Flippo 

1
It's wonderful in Paris on the Rue Madeleine
It's nice to walk through the city in Rome in May
Or a quiet summer night with wine in Vienna.
But I'm still attached, even if you laugh, to Berlin today:

Refrain:
I still have a suitcase in Berlin
That's why I have to go there sometime soon.
The joys of days gone by
Are all still in my little suitcase.

I still have a suitcase in Berlin
It stays there, too, and that makes sense.
In this way it's worth a trip,
Because whenever I'm homesick, then I go back.

2
Lunapark and the wave pool, a little bear at the Zoo,
Swimming at Wannsee (lake) with the water wheel, bright and happy days.
Werder, when the trees are in bloom, Sanssouci park.
Man, Berlin was really nice. I'll never forget it:

Refrain: I have...

Hope that helps.


----------



## muzik (May 16, 2013)

Thanks, much appreciated!


----------

